
What living in San Francisco on a tech salary really looks like - register
https://www.businessinsider.com/living-in-san-francisco-on-tech-salary-disappointing-photos-2018-9
======
register
For whom live in San Fransisco. Is it really like that? I don't work for a
fancy company, don't live in a fancy city and I work on boring enterprise
problems but I live considerably better than that. I would accept those
conditions only if I were a college student and not an adult professional.

